# X-pipes, H-pipes, and the Elusive StolenFox



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

So, I'm doing my usual bit of youtube droning when I happened upon some videos of various 04-06 GTOs with a myriad of mods. Two in particular, 











Something i'm noticing a lot is the use of H pipes, and more prominently, the StolenFox H Pipe (which is discontinued, from what i've learned)

Did I mess up in choosing an X pipe? Or am I just stuck on a concept that I shouldn't be?

I'd like your opinions on X vs H pipes. And if anyone has anything on those StolenFox pipes, i'm curious. Do tell?


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

From what Iv'e gathered through tests performed by others, the X pipe is the superior crossover in *race applications*. As far as DDing or occasional fun runs to the strip with mildly modded whips, neither will out perform the other.

In simple terms, the X pipe forces the exhaust crossover of both pipes where an H pipe can let some bypass the crossover. This makes 100% of the exhaust balance itself in the X for equal breathing for both sides of the V8.

Here's a link with a full test. The whole read is good.(Go to page 3 for crossovers test results)Exhaust
Flowmaster's site also has a short, but good, explanation from tests. There are many more reliable tests like these all over the web.

One thing to note is an X pipe will produce a *higher* pitched exhaust note.


----------



## Fama Goat (Feb 13, 2011)

X-pipe = a more "euro" sounding V8.
H-pipe = a deeper sound then X, similar to older muscle cars.

HP wise, IMO, not enough to actually matter and practically the same numbers both ways. Most people will pick one of these based on sound preference not HP gains.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A X will slightly outperform a H. Properly set up the alternating side's pulses will produce a slight scavenging effect similar but not as much as headers. At even slightly elevated RPM the bend sound would have to do in the H don't work for much more than sound. As with mufflers et al I could give a crap about sound. I put on the parts that were the best performing I can afford even if a little. 5 horse here, 5 horse there and another somewhere else and pretty soon you have 15 hp. The sound I get is what come out the other end and it's not too bad.


----------



## TheRedThing (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a StolenFox H on my '05 and I think it sounds great. Has an angry tone to it when I get on it. The difference in flow between X and H makes little difference to me as my car is only mildly modded.


----------

